# Navy SEALS Rehab dog murdered.... please read



## Earthkanu (Aug 1, 2009)

I know it's not weapon related, so forgive me, but if you guys get a chance you should check this out. If any of you have read the book "Lone Survivor", you're familiar with Marcus Luttrell, and know what he's gone through. This is an outrage, as it would be for anyone, but this guy has gone through enough. 

And here is a petition to get the max sentance for the scumbags who executed the mans REHABILITATION DOG. 



Please, take a minute to look this over and tell anyone you can to go sign the petition. These guys may only get 6 months to 2 years.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 1, 2009)

Earthkanu said:


> I know it's not weapon related, so forgive me, but if you guys get a chance you should check this out. If any of you have read the book "Lone Survivor", you're familiar with Marcus Luttrell, and know what he's gone through. This is an outrage, as it would be for anyone, but this guy has gone through enough.
> 
> And here is a petition to get the max sentence for the scumbags who executed the mans REHABILITATION DOG.
> 
> ...



Umm... is there a link that goes with this post?


----------



## Archangel M (Aug 1, 2009)

http://209.157.64.200/focus/f-news/2223619/posts

http://www.glennbeck.com/content/articles/article/198/23658/

The punks are lucky Luttrell didnt execute them.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 1, 2009)

Check the links in his sig.  He's a porn spammer.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Aug 1, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> http://209.157.64.200/focus/f-news/2223619/posts
> 
> http://www.glennbeck.com/content/articles/article/198/23658/
> 
> The punks are lucky Luttrell didnt execute them.



Thanks for the links. I had heard something about the story at the time but didn't get all the details. Luttrell's story -- both in and out of the military -- is a compelling one.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 1, 2009)

What a couple of little dirtbags........it's unfortunate they didn't catch a bullet while they were sneaking through people's yards armed with a handgun.  It is Texas.



> As the Rangers are taking these guys away, they&#8217;re threatening Marcus&#8217; life and saying, *&#8220;When we get out, we&#8217;re coming for you next. First it was your dog. It&#8217;s going to be you next. You don&#8217;t know who you&#8217;re messin&#8217; with.&#8221; *That&#8217;s when Marcus kind of snapped just a little bit and said to the Ranger, &#8220;Excuse me, ranger, do you know who I am?&#8221; He said, &#8220;Yes, sir, Mr. Luttrell, I do.&#8221; He said, &#8220;You might want to explain to these punks because I could have killed them 600 different ways and if I wanted to kill you guys after what you would have done what you just did to my dog, I would have pulled you down into my basement and I would have tortured you for days and you wouldn&#8217;t have died until you begged me for death. So before you start saying you&#8217;re going to come after me, you better learn who you&#8217;ve just whose dog you just killed.&#8221;
> 
> http://hobbitslife.com/blogs/index....&page=1&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1&disp=single#c544



Little clowns think they're tough guys, huh?  It's unfortunate his girlfriend didn't pull the trigger.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 1, 2009)

At this point, both scumbags would be safer begging for a Longer sentence and staying IN prison.

There are safer people to commit a wrong against than a man who was a SEAL, and whose closest friends are also all SEALs.

They think they know what war is, well........it'll be the last lesson they ever learn.


----------



## kaizasosei (Aug 1, 2009)

What kind of monsters must they be to shoot helpless dogs.  For sure they are practicing to kill people and testing out the gun.  
What stupid pieces of **** to get busted and then continue with threats....
i hope they get what's coming to them.  

j


----------

